# 65 - 70lt Hiking Backpack



## HSwanepoel (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone help me please, we looking for a 65 - 70 lt hiking backpack, our daughter is going on a camping trip and we need to find her a back pack, we do have a 40lt but its to small and the requirements are 65-70 lt.
Used or new, we in New Cairo but will travel to go find it.
Any help will be appreciated 

Thanks
Hannes & Charmaine
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Try Alpha or Carrefour as they have quite good camping gear


----------

